# Root without "charge only" in ICS OTA?



## Taelon (Feb 23, 2012)

There isn't a charge only option when I plug my phone into my computer. How a I root when every method says to select charge only mode?


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1710871

Check this out. It worked for me. No charge only.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Taelon (Feb 23, 2012)

BigCrisco39 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1710871
> 
> Check this out. It worked for me. No charge only.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Worked! Thanks. Now if I can only get embedded flash videos to play.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Just select something other than mass storage like MTP


----------

